

A Beginner's guide to HTML and CSS - psibi
http://learn.shayhowe.com/html-css/

======
coreymgilmore
Nice website. Seems basic to me but I know HTML/CSS already so that is
probably a good thing.

Of note, did you think of making the left-side nav fixed so when you scroll
down the page a user can click on a new topic? Just an idea.

